# ATA Show?



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

ohio deer said:


> Who is going to the ATA show? We are going to talk to the sponsors, and see all the new goodies!


Ill be there! I cant wait! Got my hotel booked and ready to role!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I'll be there working the STS booth...everyone look me up, I'll be the better looking of the two guys there :chortle:


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll be there with ASAT camo. Stop by and say hi, I'd like to meet the guys and girls i talk to on here.

Paul


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*i will be there*

looking foward to some exciting new stuff


----------



## BigPoppa96 (Jun 2, 2007)

Where is it at this year, and how do you get in? I know your supposed to be in the retail biz, but I am sure there are ways of getting around that.


----------



## bigtree67 (Jun 5, 2005)

Ill be there working DARTON shooting lanes A7 A8 Booth2313


----------



## thepoplin (Jun 30, 2003)

I'll be there boasting an undeserved sense of accomplishment at Extreme!


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll be there. No hotel, no rental car, just myself, hiding in the little cabin on the floor and at night drooling all over the new stuff!! LOL:star:


----------



## sstarnes (Feb 1, 2003)

I will be there again.

I have a place to shoot after hours if anyone is interested. It is about 35 min. from downtown, $5 to shoot .50 cents per target.

Take care

Scott Starnes


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

we will be there.. Advantage Archery llc. from New Philly Ohio!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Yes*

We'll be there again this year...

Is anyone on here also going to the Outtech Innovations party?


----------



## shaftcaster (Dec 9, 2004)

I'll be there with a couple of my guys, Mike Harrell, Mike Edwards and Willis Reese.


----------



## arrowds (Mar 4, 2008)

I'll be in booth 3530...come have a look at our new Razor Wire on the Atom's, the new 75 Grain Atom and the new Diamond Edition Guillotine! I'll have a few folks there who've put these to the test around the world and look forward to sharing hunting stories, photo's and video!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2008)

Hotel is booked, ready to go.....almost.


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

*Limb saver coming and ---- coming with us*

We well be there with new bows, New x-coil, New string decelerator system, New bow quivers, and New sights, And ever thing Else we have. Hope to see you there and GOD BLESS...... You can look us up on the web at www.limbsaver.com GARY SIMS R.D. LIMBSAVER


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

I will be there!!


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Firenock will be there #2609*

With all of the 2009 products and you got to see those 54 colors of Firenock!
and our Aerovane and Aerovane II


----------



## michaellee99 (Mar 4, 2003)

arrowds said:


> I'll be in booth 3530...come have a look at our new Razor Wire on the Atom's, the new 75 Grain Atom and the new Diamond Edition Guillotine! I'll have a few folks there who've put these to the test around the world and look forward to sharing hunting stories, photo's and video!


Hope to get to hang out some with ya there.

ML


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

XForce Girl said:


> We'll be there again this year...
> 
> *Is anyone on here also going to the Outtech Innovations party?*


*--------> :nod: <-------- *​


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

we will be there booth number 2201. come by and see the new rackpack by magnus and also our magnus bullheads and stinger buzzcuts. thanx


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

here is a video on our new rackpack by magnus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYy9UIlwXDU


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*ATA Show*

When is the ATA show? I'm waiting till after the show before making my next bow purchase, just in case something new and better is released.


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*I will be there. Stop by & see us at the Athens Archery booth.:thumbs_up*


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

i'll be there working some where. hope to meet some of you..:darkbeer:


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*ATA Show Dates*

What are the dates of the show?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Unfortunetally i won't be there but everyone will have the check out the new tightspot quiver and montana black gold if you go. Both companies have some awesome stuff coming out.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Out West said:


> What are the dates of the show?


ARRO is Jan 6 & 7th

ATA show is Jan 8th , 9th , 10th


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*ATA Show*



bhtr3d said:


> ARRO is Jan 6 & 7th
> 
> ATA show is Jan 8th , 9th , 10th


Thanks


----------



## gnat7 (Dec 20, 2008)

I"ll be there come by and check out the newest concept in archery the R I P Shot. booth #2407 it will change the way you shoot


----------

